# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Disa shkrime te mijat

## vajza_pr

ketu do postoj disa shkrime te mijat,disa nga to i kam shkruar shuem moti disa tani 
shpresoj qe te ju pelqejn 
 :buzeqeshje: 
Heshtja 

Kalojn ditet,muajt ikin shpejt kalojn 
Kalojn......Kalojn.... 
E ne heshtim 
Te dy si nje heshtje varri 
Te heshtur rruga,trotuari 
Te dy te heshtur 
Kalojm dite plot plogeshti 
Heshtje.....Heshtje.... 
E me pas 
Ti ecen... 
e une te ndjek pas 
Ti veshtron e une ul koken e trembur 
Veshtrimi yte me jep malle... 
Dhimbje ....trishtim 
Ti jeton ne heshtje... 
E ne heshtje dhe une u detyrova te te dashuroj 
Jam e lumtur kur me buzeqesh,kur syt e tu shkeqejne 
Jam e lumtur kur ti je i lumtur 
kjo eshte bota ime te te dashuroj ne heshtje.

----------


## vajza_pr

Kjo me posht eshte bere per nje balad rock,te cilen e ka kenduar nje shok i imi per shume kohe ekziston vetem ne demo e ingjizuar shpresoj se vitin qe do vjen do kete sukses ne top fest ende skemi vendosur a do jete ky tekst po sipas te gjitha gjasave ky do jete

Rrefime patetike 
Perpara se te te puth, 
desha te te them 
kush jam. 
Po nuk arrita: 
ne u puthem papritur. 
Prandaj tani, 
para se te derdhesh dallget e arta te flokeve te tu, 
degjome. 

Prej kohesh s'me kane thirrur 
njeriu me i mire ne bote, 
dhe une kam harruar 
c'do te thote te jesh i mire. 

E kaluara ime- 
e kaluara e nje te riu romantik, 
qe vallezon mbi stola e cati, 
sepse s'ka gje me te merzitshme 
sesa suprina e rrafshte 
e salles se vallezimit. 

Shpesh jam rrezuar, 
kam humbur drejtpeshimin 
nga sinqeriteti i tepruar... 
Jam burreruar neper stacione trenash, 
neper restorante. 
Neper hotele kam pare 
endrrat e mia. 
Une s'kam vendbanim te perhershem 
dhe as dua te kem, 
i trembem pushtetit te sendeve, 
horizontit te palevizshem pas dritareve 
dhe njerezve me horizont te palevizshem. 

Me kot,ndofta,kam kerkuar neper rruge 
shume kam fituar 
ose me shume kam humbur, 
une asgje tjeter s'kam 
vec vetes sime, 
vec deshires se heshtur 
te dhuroj veten gjer ne grimcen e fundit. 
Ne qofte se kjo te mjafton, 
athere derdh mbi mua 
dallget e arta te flokeve te tu

----------


## vajza_pr

Një minutë dashuri 


Dashuria zjarr thellë në mua 
Nuk mund ta kuptoj këtë zjarr 
Ai që nuk e ka provuar. 

Për një minutë të këtij zjarri 
E hedhë gjithë jetën që ke 
Nuk pendohesh se çfarë bënë 
Ai minutë për ty vlen. 

Ai minutë është gjithë jeta jote 
Që më vonë vetëm do e kujtosh 
Je e lumtur për atë zjarr 
Bëhet motiv që të jetosh. 

Dhe një ditë si shumë e plakur 
Në një vend të vetmuar 
Do të thuash me vetën tënde 
Vetëm atë minutë kam jetuar.



Kjo eshte shkruar gjate kohes kur kam qen ende ne shkoll te mesme nese nuk gaboj viti i pare i shkolles se mesme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vajza_pr

Paramendomë pa ty 
Deri sa jetoj në mes të yjeve dhe mendoj për ty 
Habitem si kam jetuar deri tani,pa të njohur 
E tani më duket vetja ime e gjysmuar 
kur mendoj se një ditë do ikësh 
do ikësh larg ku unë nuk do të gjej 
dhe do të kërkoj në mesin e tërë këtyre yjeve, 
e nëse nuk të gjej nuk do di të marr ajër edhe në mes të qiellit 
pa dashurin tënde s’jam askush, 
nuk do të mbijetoj, 
më duhet ta pranoj se me ka befasuar dashuria 
fuqia e dashurisë tënde që më bënë të fluturoj 
dhe të marrë ajër pa frikë 
jam mësuar të ndihem e jotja, 
të ndihem e fuqishme dhe të të dua pa frikën se do ikësh 
të mos mendoj se një ditë nuk do të kem 
tmerrohem nëse një ditë largohesh 
dhe nuk do të shoh më 
më mban në jetë, 
ke fuqi të më lumturosh. 
Dhe pa frikë fluturoj në mesin e yjeve 
Nuk të kërkoj sepse të kam 
Por iu tregoj yjeve sa e lumtur jam. 



18.04.2002 
Rugove

----------


## engjellorja

ajo poezia per baladen rrok ishte me te vertete e bukur
ti e ke shkruar apo ai shoku yt?

----------


## vajza_pr

flm engjellorja
te gjitha jane shkrime te mijat

----------


## vajza_pr

Pa titull 

Me puth me pasionin e plote 
te te ndjej fuqin e dashuris tende 
me shtrengo dhe ledhato si te ishte hera e fundit 
Nuk kam guxim te mbyll syt kur te kem afer 
frigohem se kur ti hap nuk jesh aty 
Nuk dua as per nje cast te me largohesh 
nuk ndihem njeri kur nuk te kam ty. 

Ti mund te me dashurosh 
por jo te gjykosh cmendurin time 
te quajtur dashuri 
gjykimin lija kohes 
te me dashurosh te takon ty. 

Shume njerez ne bote vuaj per dashuri 
jo qee humbin ate por qe nuk mujn me ndi 
E ne dashurin kemi por dhe cmendurin 
ne mes dickaje kaq te bukru fusin xhelozin. 

Perfekt kish me qen 
mos me pas xhelozi 
por thuhet se pa xhelozi ska as dashuri. 

Andaj betohu para altarit te dashuris 
para zoti qe te krijoj 
se do te me dashurosh si i marr 
se si e marr te dashuroj.

----------


## Bl3ri

Kjo e fundit me pelqej shume
Te pergezoj te deshiroj suksese...

----------


## vajza_pr

Thnx jek_e_jek

----------


## Çaushi

> Paramendomë pa ty 
> Deri sa jetoj në mes të yjeve dhe mendoj për ty 
> Habitem si kam jetuar deri tani,pa të njohur 
> E tani më duket vetja ime e gjysmuar 
> kur mendoj se një ditë do ikësh 
> do ikësh larg ku unë nuk do të gjej 
> dhe do të kërkoj në mesin e tërë këtyre yjeve, 
> e nëse nuk të gjej nuk do di të marr ajër edhe në mes të qiellit 
> pa dashurin tënde sjam askush, 
> ...


*Shume te bukura qe te gjitha ...kete veqova si njeren nder me te dalluarat ,mos ndalo te vefte mbare !Pergezime!*

----------


## vajza_pr

flm shume 

ia edhe nje tjeter nuk i kam ven titull se nuk po di si ta titulloj


Asgje nuk jeton pergjithmon
sot na takon te ndajm te njetin shtrat
e neser ndoshta edhe ndahemi
e ndoshta dhe eshte fundi i botes
askush nuk e din i dashur
cka mund te ndodh neser
dua te te dua sot
dua te te hap dyeret e zemres time
kjo eshte dashuri
eshte aq e madhe se nuk mund te pershkruaj me fjal
dua te te dua sot 
pa e menduar te nesrmen
dua te te dua sot

jemi sikur bregu e deti
jemi me shume se iluzuin nuk ka dyshim
kjo histori ne mes nesh
eshte dicka qe se ka askush
askush se di i dashur cka mund te ndodh neser

se cka do te ndodh neser
dua te te dua sot
dua te te dua sot
sikur e nesrmja te mos ekzistoj per ne te dy

----------


## Bl3ri

Mund te perdoresh ndonje edhe per kenge tia ofrojsh ndonje kengetari qe ke qejf ti ?
Eshe ide e mire !?!

----------


## vajza_pr

Jek e Jek jam kritike e madhe e muzikes andaj nuk kam deshire te madhe te ia jap cdo kujt tekstet e mija,ia ofroj vetem atyre qe e di qe mund te bejn dicka te mire ,eshte heret per te fol sepse vetem nje demo eshte bere me tekstet e miaj ta shofin cka na bjen e ardhmja

----------


## Bl3ri

Po te thash tia japish atij/asaj qe mendojsh se mund te bej dicka te mire e jo gjithkujt, eshte e drejtet e jotja ajo, mendoja se do dilte dicka e mire me keto shkrime.

----------


## vajza_pr

Do e kem parasysh sugjerimin  :buzeqeshje:

----------

